# New(ish) to Jujutsu



## Hagakure (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi guys,

I've posted in the Karate section, and thought it was only appropriate to put a post in here too.

I'm recently coming back to MA, and JMA in particular after a hiatus of a couple of years or so. Prior to that, I studied Wing Chun for a few years, and have a decent understanding of it. 

I am, however, a relative novice with Jujutsu. I studied it briefly many, many years ago, but not for long.

The club I'm looking at mention that there style is _"a little of Hontai Yo Shin Ryu I, Yuko Ryu, Myo Shin Ryu Tai Jitsu, Aiki Jutsu etc. The only true style being Myo Shin Ryu though."_ As I said though, coming from a CMA background, it's tricky to pick up what this means immediately. Can anyone explain what these may mean, what to expect in terms of training and perhaps their experiences in training in them please? I'm interested in learning more.

Respectfully,

Hagakure.


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 28, 2009)

Sit in on one of the classes and find out by talking to the instructor and some of the students. A good training group will accommodate you. Just remember not to ask questions while the class is running.

If you dig the vibe, you will dig the class. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi, 

Not too sure about the others, but Hontai Yoshin Ryu is a quite well known Koryu Jujutsu system dating form the early 17th Century, founded by Takagi Oriuemon Shigenobu. Various branches of it still exist, including Takagi Yoshin Ryu in the Bujinkan, taught as Hontai Takagi Ryu or Hontai Takagi Yoshin Ryu in the Genbukan/KJJR and the Jinenkan. 

The Hontai Yoshin Ryu branch is headed by Inoue Kyoichi Munenori, who recieved the headmastership (Soke) from his father Inoue Tsuyoshi Munetoshi in 2005. If this is the school being taught, they should have links to  Sohonbu dojo in Japan. If not...

Myo Shin Ryu seems to be a modern creation (from what I can find), if this is promoted as the "only true style", that may give you an indication as to the focus of the dojo. Other than that, go check them out, and see if it's what you're after.


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the feedback. I decided to stick with Wing Chun for my striking art. The Karate class looked great, but I just preferred my Wing Chun. 

As for this, I'm still interested in checking it out, having a go so to speak. I only learn by doing and observing, I'll learn pretty quickly if I like it/think it's effective/usable etc. 

Cheers again, I'll let you know my thoughts and experiences after Thursday evenings class.

Hagakure.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 8, 2009)

Good luck! I enjoyed WC when it was near me. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 8, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Good luck! I enjoyed WC when it was near me. Let us know how it goes!




Thanks mate. 

I think WC's a great art. I also think it'll be a great mixer with Jujutsu, which includes the grappling and specific knife defences, wrist/arm/general locks. It's my hope, and belief, that they'll compliment each other well.


----------

